# CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht



## thefirstnerd (23. September 2010)

*CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Hey

ich werde mir demnächst ein Cooler Master Haf 922 holen und dazu möchte ich dann noch einen ordentlichen CPU Kühler für meinen i7 860

* 
*


ich hab mir schonmal den mugen 2, cooler master v8 und den Zalman CNPS10X Extreme angekukt die finde ich eigentlich recht gut ..

was für einen Kühler würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
die Kühlleistung steht an 1. stelle ... die lautstärke spielt keine große rolle binn kein silent freak aber ich sollte halt nicht taub werden 

Danke schon mal im vorraus ^^

MFG TheFirstNerd
*
*


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Prolimatech Megahalems(2x120mm) oder Armageddon(2x140mm), aber ehrlich, das Netz gibt da genug Infos.
Wenn der Ram nicht zu hoch ist, ist der noctua nh-d14 auch einen Blick wert. Mit den Kühlern kannst du sowohl ordentlich Kühlleistung als auch nen "Low-Noise" Rechner haben, eben je nach Geschmack. Der von dir genannte Mugen 2 ist auch ok, der Rest ist aber nix wert, sry.
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt nimm den Danamix LMX Superleggera, für nen Aufpreis von 40€ zum Rest des Feldes machste nochmal 3-4°C gut.
*
*


----------



## lu89 (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Ich habe selber den Mugen 2 auf meinem I7 und er ist wirklich gut! Die Leistung reicht auch noch, wenn du ein wenig übertaktest und dabei ist er angenehm leise.


----------



## thefirstnerd (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

@lu89

wie sind die temps denn so mit dem mugen 2 und was hast du für ein gehäuse ?


----------



## lu89 (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Also im Idle habe ich so 35 Grad und unter Last so 70 Grad. Wobei man hier sagen muss, dass der I7 ein ziemlich heißer Prozzi ist. Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master cm 690 mit 2 Gehäuselüftern.


----------



## thefirstnerd (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

hmm unter last 70°c is mir n bisschen viel so viel krieg ich nich mal mit nem unbelüfteten gehäuse und dem boxed kühler !!! xD

was könnt ihr mir denn noch um ca. 50€ empfehlen ?

hast du den übertaktet das du mit dem mugen 2 auf 70 °C kommst ?


----------



## ile (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

mugen 2, ganz klar.


----------



## lu89 (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Die CPU läuft stock. Ist halt der Wert unter Prime. Kann auch sein, dass es nur 65 Grad waren, weiß ich jetzt grade auch nicht soooo genau.

Edit: Unter BC2 habe ich 55 Grad. (Um mal eine "Alltagstemperatur" zu nennen)


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Wieso empfehlen eig. immer alle den Mugen 2? Der ist doch schlecht!

Wenn der Ram es zuläst und du einen findest, IFX-14.
Einer der leistungsstärksten Luftkühler. Hält meinen 140W X4 940 passiv unter 100% Last bei 52° und mit einem Lüfter bei 42°

Das schafft kein Mugen 2, da wären die Temps mindestens 5 Grad höher, eher noch mehr.


----------



## thefirstnerd (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

der ifx-14 passt meines wissens aber nicht auf den sockel 1156 .


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Klar, gibts ein Kit für^^
Aber ob es den überhaupt noch zu kaufen gibt Caseking hat ihn z.B. nicht mehr.


----------



## Kyoss (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Ich hab einen Venomous X und der kühlt echt verdammt gut.

Kannst du wahlweise mit 1 oder 2 120er Lüftern bestücken. Ich hab nur 1 drauf und es reicht völlig. Hab noch keine 60° Celsius mit meinem Core i5-750 @ 3 GHz unter Volllast erreicht.


----------



## Verminaard (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Noctua NH-D14 

Kostet paar Euro mehr aber ist top.
und wenn neu zu teuer, ab und an bekommt man sowas gut erhalten gebraucht... bald von mir auch


----------



## Kyoss (23. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

@TE: Die Frage ist ja auch, wie es mit dem Ram aussieht. Welche Ramriegel hast du eigentlich und wie viele?


----------



## thefirstnerd (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ich hab 4 riegel mit innsgesamt 6gb drin sind ganz normale ohne irgendwelche verkleidung und so ^^

naja was könnt ihr mir denn für ein kühler um ca 50€ empehlen kühlleistung steht an 1. stelle


----------



## elohim (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

würde persönlich den thermalright silve arrow empfehlen, ist mom laut einigen reviews der beste kühler auf dem markt, kostet inkl 2x140er lüfter 65€, aber lohnt sich imo.

für unter 50€ würd ich vielleicht den megahlemes empfehlen:
den gibts mittlerweile für knapp über 40€ (ohne lüfter) und ist somit denk ich ganz gut im p/l verhältnis, kaufste dir noch nen bequiet silent wings 120  pwm dazu und du hast ruhe


----------



## schlappe89 (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Ich würde einen Megahalems mit Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Magma UCMA12 - 120mm oder mit einem Scythe Slip Stream Lüfter kaufen.
Der Slipstream hat einen kleineren Motor in der Mitte und somit einen kleineren toten Punkt.


----------



## thefirstnerd (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

der megahalmes is aber nicht für den 1156 sockel 

edit: passt doch http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=155&subid=408#showtab 

wie ist die kühlleistung im vergleich mit dem mugen 2 ?
hat vielleicht jemand eine liste mit kühlern und kühlleistung oder sowas wie ne rangliste ?


----------



## schlappe89 (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

doch 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler Rev.B
Megahalems Rev.B | Prolimatech

Hier ein Diagramm:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...stem-3058-picture55838-referenz-120-kopie.jpg

Der Thread ist auch sehr lesenswert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...row-noctua-nh-c12p-se14-scythe-ninja-3-a.html


----------



## elohim (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> der megahalmes is aber nicht für den 1156 sockel
> 
> edit: passt doch Megahalems Rev.B | Prolimatech
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der megahlems is schon ganz vorne mit dabei für den preis.


----------



## thefirstnerd (24. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ich steh jez zwischen 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-115X-Intel/Prolimatech/:Bewertungen:/Prolimatech-Megahalems-RevB-Overclocker-Edition::12308.html 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ugen-2-CPU-Kuehler-RevB-SCMG-2100::11736.html

rentiert sich der höhere preis von dem megahalmes ?

nur jez hab ich noch ne frage wie schliese ich die 2 lüfter denn an ? mein mainboard hat meines wissens nach nämlich nur einen 4pin stecker und einen 3 pin stecker... ich denke am besten ist wenn ich mir eine lüftersteuerung dazu kaufe würde oder ?

ich nehme gerne auch kritik und verbesserungsvorschläge auf


----------



## thefirstnerd (25. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

hallo ? ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Ob der Preiszuschlag gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht musst du selbst entscheiden, in Tests schneiden die Megahalems besser ab als der Mugen.

Ne Lüftersteuerung ist sicher nicht verkehrt, nen 3-Pin Lüfter kannst du aber auch an nen 4-Pin Anschluss stecken, der sollte dann trotzdem regelbar sein, manche Boards zicken da mit verschiedenen Lüftern, einfach probieren.
2 Lüfter an einen Anschluss aufm Mainboard würd ich aber nicht riskieren.


----------



## Moritzz94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Der Mugen 2 ist sehr gut. Mein phenom 1090 läuft unter volllast im 30 Grad bereich!!


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

 Schöne Temps, wohnst du im Keller? 30°C unter Volllast kannste vergessen, das ist ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## Navu (25. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Der Mugen 2 ist sehr gut. Mein phenom 1090 läuft unter volllast im 30 Grad bereich!!



Da stimmt was nicht... Der Mugen2 wäre der Supermega-CPU-Kühler.


----------



## thefirstnerd (25. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

lol 30 grad unter vollast xD is klar ^^

ja dann werde ich mir noch eine lüftersteuerung holen.
da hab ich aber auch nochmal ne frage ^^

und zwar steht da immer wie viel watt man pro channel anschliesen kann/darf... wie viel watt hat den z.B ein 200mm lüfter mit led wie im HAF 922 vorne drin  ?
reichen da 10watt pro channel ?


----------



## elohim (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

der megahalems ist halt besser 

übrigens ist der scythe yasya, für nur wenig mehr geld, ebenfalls besser als der mugen 2


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> lol 30 grad unter vollast xD is klar ^^
> 
> ja dann werde ich mir noch eine lüftersteuerung holen.
> da hab ich aber auch nochmal ne frage ^^
> ...




Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, mehr als 2-3 Watt gönnt sich kein normaler Lüfter^^


----------



## thefirstnerd (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ah ok danke


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Die Angabe wird nur interessant, wenn man da mehrere Lüfter über Y-Kabel anstecken will oder sogar ein Pumpe^^


----------



## thefirstnerd (26. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Die sieht recht hockwertig aus ich denke die taugt was ?!

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - black

nur das mit dem temeratursensoren versteh ich nicht ganz... kann ich die iwi an die cpu machen oder sind die nur um die gehäusetemp zu messen ?


----------



## JonnyDee (27. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Also ich würde dir sofern du Platz im Gehäuse hast und die Rambänke nicht stören den *Noctua NH-U12P *empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber das gleicht er mit sauberer Kühlung wieder aus....


i5 760 @ 3,6GHz
9h Prime 95
CPU: *55°C max*
Kerne: *48-54°C max*

Bei den temps kann man doch nicht meckern oder????
Lüfterkontroller brauchst net da Adapter und Y-Kabel bei liegen.


MfG


----------



## henmar (27. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

selbst der mugen 2 kühlt besser als der u12p

warum willst du dir einen doppelt so lauten pc antun, nur damit dein prozessor 5K kühler ist?


----------



## markspa (28. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Servus, 
bin zufällig über diesen Tread gestoppert.
Empfehle H70 von Corsair. Hatte schon gute Leistung mit dem H50. Nun ein neues System (siehe Sig.) und teste die Woche durch. CoreTemp liegt bei ca. 35. Hab allerdings noch nicht oc. 
In jedem Fall: H70: einfache install, super Kühlung, tolles Design  und Preis Leistung stimmt, im Vergleich zu anderen WaKü. H50 war schon ein Renner. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen!
Gruss Mark.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (28. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Nimm den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn. Leistung auf Top Niveau und einer der besten Lüfter auf dem Markt ist Serienmäßig dabei, Austattungsbereinigt kommt da kein Thermalright oder Prolimatech usw. mit.


----------



## Perry (28. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Also ich habe nen Superlegera, inwiefern der sein Geld wert ist kann man schwer beurteilen, bei mir schaft er es selbst ohne aktivierten Lüfter die CPU unter Vollast im Gehäuse Luftstrom bei 40°-45° zu halten mit Lüfter an bewege ich um die 35°-40° und idle habe ich teileweise unter 30°, gut bei mir im Zimmer ist es meistens so zwischen 15°-20°.
Aber wie schon angesprochen kostet das Teil ca. 100€ plus nochmal das Geld für einen oder zwei Lüfter.


----------



## Kaktus (28. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Nimm den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn. Leistung auf Top Niveau und einer der besten Lüfter auf dem Markt ist Serienmäßig dabei, Austattungsbereinigt kommt da kein Thermalright oder Prolimatech usw. mit.



Völliger Quark. Der Matterhorn ist gut, spielt aber keinesfalls in der Topliga mit. Ich kann dir ein gutes Dutzend Kühler nennen die mehr Leistung bieten und dabei noch leiser sind. Dazu gehören auch der Prolimtache Armageddon und Megahalems. Thermalright ebenfalls.


----------



## elohim (28. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Nimm den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn. Leistung auf Top Niveau und einer der besten Lüfter auf dem Markt ist Serienmäßig dabei, Austattungsbereinigt kommt da kein Thermalright oder Prolimatech usw. mit.



huh, nach allem was ich gelesen hab, ist der ein bisl schlechter als der megahalems und venomous x, und ne gute ekcke schlechter als die grossen twin tower kühler von noctua/thermalright. 
nichtsdestotrotz bestimmt nen superteil, sind ja auch keine gigantischen temperaturdifferenzen über dide wir hier sprechen


----------



## Cr@zed^ (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Völliger Quark. Der Matterhorn ist gut, spielt aber keinesfalls in der Topliga mit. Ich kann dir ein gutes Dutzend Kühler nennen die mehr Leistung bieten und dabei noch leiser sind. Dazu gehören auch der Prolimtache Armageddon und Megahalems. Thermalright ebenfalls.



Ich hab ja schon im P3D meine Meinung über die Aussagekraft deiner Tests bzw. deines Testaufbaus mit den simulierten TDP Werten abgelassen. 
Anyways, ich hatte den Mega Shadow hier und habe den Matterhorn immer noch. 
Temperatur bei Prime @ 6*4 GHz beide Wing Boost @12V, Raumtemperatur 19°C
Matterhorn 57°C 
Mega Shadow 56°C

Wo ist das eine andere Liga? 

Fakt:
Matterhorn ~ 55.- €, 
Mega Shadow ~ 50.- €, plus AMD Kit in meinem Fall ~ 12.- € plus guter Lüfter ~ 10.- - 15.- €. macht bei AMD um die 70.- €, bei Intel um die 60.- €. Mir wären das keine 10.- - 20.- € wert 
(habe den Mega Shadow von einem Bekannten leihweise gehabt)


----------



## schlappe89 (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Der normale Benutzer käuft sich den Testsieger oder den Preisleistungstipp, ich wüsste nicht was es da groß zu beraten gibt.

Hier der Test:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ctua-nh-c12p-se14-scythe-ninja-3-a.html#a1006

Da steht es schwarz auf weiß. Der Matterhorn ist immer schlechter als der Megahalems und auch schlechter als der Yasya.

Ob sich der Aufpreis von ca 10 Euro zwischen Yasa/Mugen2 und Megahalems lohnt?
Ne sicher nicht. @stock wird die CPU ausreichend gekühlt und ob man jetzt mit OC 200 MHz mehr oder weniger hat ... das merkt man nicht.


Lüftersteuerung:
Die Temperaturmesser sind einfach Kabel. An einem Ende ist ein Stecker der kommt an die Steuerung am anderen Ende ist ein dünner Sensor.
Wozu das gut ist? Nach meiner Meinung ist das zu nichts gut, eventuell um bei einer Wakü die Wassertemperatur zu messen. Die Gehäusetemperatur kann man damit sicher auch bestimmen, vielleicht noch die RAM Temps oder die Spawatemps. Für den normalen Benutzer aber unnötig.
Und 8 Stück braucht man erst recht nicht.
Ich hatte mal eine Scythe mit Tempmessern und aus Spaß hab ich mal einen ins Gehäuse gehängt, naja gebracht hats nichts.
Alle wichtigen Temps ließt man mit Software aus.


----------



## elohim (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon im P3D meine Meinung über die Aussagekraft deiner Tests bzw. deines Testaufbaus mit den simulierten TDP Werten abgelassen.
> Anyways, ich hatte den Mega Shadow hier und habe den Matterhorn immer noch.
> Temperatur bei Prime @ 6*4 GHz beide Wing Boost @12V, Raumtemperatur 19°C
> Matterhorn 57°C
> ...



back to reality:

megahalems ~40€, im fall des ts' kein amd kit ~ 0€, guter Lüfter ~ 10-15€

---> um die 55€, wie der matterhorn, bei etwas besserer leistung.... 

und für 10€ mehr bekommt man dann schon die Kühler der anderen Liga, nh-d14 und silver arrow. die haben übrigens beide 2 sehr gute lüfter im lieferumfang im wert von je lüfter über 10€, womit sie dan auch preislich nicht schlecht dastehen 


edit: 
letztenendes kann man da ja auch durchaus nach persönlicher markenvorliebe, aussehen oder was auch immer entscheiden, ausreichend gut kühlen sie ja allesamt. aber du meinst ja das da kein thermalright/prolimatech mithalten kann


----------



## schlappe89 (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

yeah back to reality!

Megahalems + BQ Silentwings = 58,40 €
Megahalems + Scythe Slip 1600 RPM = 53,10€
Mugen 2 = 35,41€
Yasya = 40,47 €

Alles Versand inkl. richtig realistisch um die späte Uhrzeit 

Auf aushaltbarer (subjektiv) Lautstärke liegen die Scythes 2-3° hinter dem Megahalem.


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

@Cr@zed^
1. Der Mega Shadow ist nichts weiter als ein Megahalems. Wer den Aufpreis für bunte Finnen zahlt ist selbst schuld. Da stimmt schon deine Rechnung kaum noch. 
2. Es kommt auf den verwendeten Lüfter an und dessen Drehzahlen. 
3. Wie gut die Leistung ist, merkst du nicht daran welches Endergebnis zwei Lüfter bei voller Drehzahl erreichen. So Naiv kann man kaum sein. Sondern welche Temperatur zwei Kühler bei welcher Lautstärke erreichen. Das ist die Königsdisziplin. Und hier geht dem Matterhorn bei hohen TDP Werten die Puste aus. Gerade hier setzen sich die wirklich guten Kühler vom Rest ab und der Matterhorn verliert den Anschluss. 

Und wenn du wirklich einen Kühler haben willst der rein auf Leistung ausgelegt bist, wirst du nach dem nächsten Test sehen das es dann den Matterhorn noch weiter nach hinten verschlägt. Er ist ein guter Kühler, das will ich nicht in Frage stellen, er ist sogar ziemlich gut, aber eben keine Top Liga. Das müsste der Xlence M606 ja dann nämlich auch sein, der kommt aus dem selben Werk und ist bis auf eine etwas andere Finnenanordnung völlig identisch, bis hin zum Lüfter. Letzteres haben lediglich unterschiedliche Lager was aber nichts mit der Leistung der Lüfter zu tun hat.


----------



## thefirstnerd (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ihr bringt mich hier völlig durcheinander xD

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"

ich denke der is gut und mit dem preis von 55€ kann ich leben.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das der Matterhorn eine bessere Kühlleistung hat ?! 

is der Megahalmes in der kombination mit den Lüfter gut ? oder würdet ihr mir da ein anderes set empfehlen ?

sonst hätte ich noch die hier ?

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Super Silent Edition"

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Power Edition"


----------



## thefirstnerd (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



markspa schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin zufällig über diesen Tread gestoppert.
> Empfehle H70 von Corsair. Hatte schon gute Leistung mit dem H50. Nun ein neues System (siehe Sig.) und teste die Woche durch. CoreTemp liegt bei ca. 35. Hab allerdings noch nicht oc.
> In jedem Fall: H70: einfache install, super Kühlung, tolles Design  und Preis Leistung stimmt, im Vergleich zu anderen WaKü. H50 war schon ein Renner.
> ...




ja die h70 is schon n schönes ding und so aber 100€ für ein cpu kühler is mir doch zu viel da ich mir auch noch das haf 922, eine lüftersteuerung und beleuchtung holen mag ^^


----------



## Kaktus (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

@Brick 2.5
Der Megahalems ist sehr gut und auch besser als der Matterhorn. Nur was soll er werden? Extrem leistungsstark oder leise? Ein guter mittelweg wäre z.B. ein be quiet! USC Silent Wing welchen ich auch hier im Test verwendet habe. Ein Lüfter reicht auch eigentlich. Wenn es ein wirklicher Top Lüfter sein soll, würde ich aber einen Noiseblocker Multiframe oder BlackSilent Pro nehmen. 

@thefirstnerd
Das H70 gibts für ca 85€. Ich verkaufe gerade einen für 75€ bei Luxx.


----------



## elohim (29. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> ihr bringt mich hier völlig durcheinander xD
> 
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition"
> 
> ...




also wenn du 65 fürn mega mit 2 lüffis ausgibst würd ich mir an deiner stelle dann echt lieber nen thermalright silverarrow oder nen noctua nh-d14 holen, die sind nochmal ne ecke besser bei gleichem preis. (solang der platz es zulässt und es dir hauptsächlich auf leistung ankommt)

der venomous x soll wohl auch nochmal ein stück besser als der megahalems sein, falls es ein singletower kühler sein soll.

aber der megahalems mit nem guten lüfter (siehe kaktus empfehlung) wär sicher ne gute wahl wsa PL angeht.


----------



## thefirstnerd (30. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

also dann werd ich den megahalmes in der Kombination nehmen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...gahalems-RevB-Overclocker-Edition::12308.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...gahalems-RevB-Overclocker-Edition::12308.html

da eh noch rote beleuchtung rein kommt passt der auch gut vom deisgn 

danke für die beratung  

mfg TheFirstNerd


----------



## Kaktus (30. September 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Na, es gibt leider eine ganze Reihe Lüfter die besser sind als die Xigmatek die gerne zum rattern neigen und auch nicht frei von Vibrationen sind.


----------



## thefirstnerd (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

@kaktus

ja bestimmt gibts bessere aber ich denke für 55€ is das ne gute sache ?!
und mein netzteil ist eh recht laut und solange man die lüfter nur leise rauschen hört stört mich das überhaupt nicht


----------



## Kaktus (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Dann passt das schon recht gut. Wenn dich ein bisschen rauschen und knattern nicht stört, machst du sicherlich nichts falsch.


----------



## thefirstnerd (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

welche wärmeleitpaste würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
hab gelesen diese Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Arctic Silver V Wärmeleitpaste - 3,5 Gramm soll ziemlich gut sein ?!

und dann gibts da ja noch viele methoden zum die wlp auftragen.
manche sagen man soll sie mit der kreditkarte verteilen, manche sagen mit einem stück frischhaltefolie über dem finger auf der cpu verteilen und manche sagen einfach nur einen klecks auf die cpu und dann den kühler drauf ?!

welches ist die beste variante? hab ich mit der Kreditkarte nicht das risiko das kratzer in die cpu kommen ?

MFG 
TheFirstNerd


----------



## Aradisa (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Ist ja ok das hier jeder seine Temps vom Kühler postet,aber das hilft dem Threadersteller nur sehr wenig,denn jedes System ist anders.Der eine hat sein System auf Silent laufen mit 3 120er Gehäuselüftern auf z.b.@800upm,der andere hat auch 3 120er Gehäuselüfter aber auf @1200upm laufen,also ihr seht es ist ziehmlich schwierig eine Empfehlung abzugeben.


----------



## thefirstnerd (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ja das mit dem Kühler hat sich ja geklärt und ich hol mir den Megahalmes 

jez halt noch die frage welche wlp ich kaufen soll und wie ich die am besten auf die  cpu auftrage  ^^

achso und dann noch eine frage um die alte wlp zu entfernen kann ich da Nagellack entferner und zewa dazu nehmen oder was soll ich da nehmen ?


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Irgendetwas mit viel Alkohol. ^^
Also sollte Nagellackentferner klappen.


----------



## Aradisa (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Also wie man die WLP aufträgt da ist man sich doch ein bisschen uneinig,in einigen Tests wird gesagt man solle einen Erbsengroßen Kleks aufbringen,und andere bevorzugen die verteil Methode.Also ich mach das immer mit ne alten EC Karte,einen schönen dünnen Film WLP und gut ist.Zum entfernen kannst du Waschbenzin und Klenex benutzen,oder sowas hier KLICK.Hier ist auch noch ein aktueller WLP Test,demnach ist die Gelid GC Extreme sehr zu empfehlen KLICK*.
*


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Ich wickel mir ne Folie um den Finger und dann nehm ich den auch zum Verteilen. Die fFlie kann man auch weglassen, dann gehts noch besser. Aber vom blanken Finger geht Arctic V relativ schlecht ab.


----------



## thefirstnerd (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ja das mit der folie find ich eigentlich auch am besten  

soll ich die 5€ für dem wlp entferner ausgeben oder passt der nagellackentferner ?


----------



## Aradisa (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> ja das mit der folie find ich eigentlich auch am besten
> 
> soll ich die 5€ für dem wlp entferner ausgeben oder passt der nagellackentferner ?



Also ich bin mit dem ArctiClean Reinigungskit sehr zufrieden,und ich würde eher Waschbenzin nehmen.


----------



## thefirstnerd (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

ja das waschbenzien kostet auch 3€ dan kann ich auch das renigungsset da mitbestellen ^^


----------



## Aradisa (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> ja das waschbenzien kostet auch 3€ dan kann ich auch das renigungsset da mitbestellen ^^



Wenn du da sowieso was bestellen wolltest ok.
Ich dachte du wolltest nur das Set da bestellen,das wäre mir wieder zu teuer gewesen,deshalb der Tip mit dem Waschbenzin.


----------



## elohim (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

nimm doppelkorn


----------



## schlappe89 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Also ich nehm seit Jahren gar nix, nur nen tuch. Wird da die Kühlleistung schlechter oder wie?


----------



## elohim (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Also ich nehm seit Jahren gar nix, nur nen tuch. Wird da die Kühlleistung schlechter oder wie?



nope, hauptsache is weg der grind


----------



## thefirstnerd (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



elohim schrieb:


> nimm doppelkorn



lol auch ne gute idee xD hast das schonmal gemacht ? ^^


----------



## Kaktus (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Nimm ein Taschentuch und gut ist. Mehr verwende ich in der Regel auch nicht. In seltenen Fällen ein winziger Tropfen Spüli ... reicht auch.


----------



## thefirstnerd (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nimm ein Taschentuch und gut ist. Mehr verwende ich in der Regel auch nicht. In seltenen Fällen ein winziger Tropfen Spüli ... reicht auch.




ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... meine cpu is eh erst 1 moant alt und die wlp is denk ich noch nich angetrocknet ^^


----------



## Aradisa (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



elohim schrieb:


> nimm doppelkorn



Na dann,Prost


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Einfach Isopropanol aus der Apotheke und gut is^^


----------



## alex1028 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Hi
wie währe es mit dem dynamics??? wenn er zu teuer ist dann nimm den mughen der ist zwar riesig aber ist von der leistung echt super
hab damals mein i7 auf 3,4 ghz gebracht sodass die temps halt noch gut waren


----------



## galaxy_class (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Auch ne Möglichkeit: Mugen + beliebiger starker Ventilator... 
Da der Mugen ja dermaßen günstig ist, kommst du so trotzdem auf einen Preis, der unter Bsp. einem Noctua liegt... 

Evt. kannst du sogar beide Lüfter montieren oder aber einen wieder verkaufen (oder Gehäuse etc...)...


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



alex1028 schrieb:


> Hi
> wie währe es mit dem dynamics??? wenn er zu teuer ist dann nimm den mughen der ist zwar riesig aber ist von der leistung echt super
> hab damals mein i7 auf 3,4 ghz gebracht sodass die temps halt noch gut waren



Dynamics ist ne schlechte Idee, die haben jetzt Konkurs angemeldet. Also keine Garantie mehr für 100€ teure, anfällige Luftkühler


----------



## neuer101 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



nyso schrieb:


> Dynamics ist ne schlechte Idee, die haben jetzt Konkurs angemeldet. Also keine Garantie mehr für 100€ teure, anfällige Luftkühler


Außerdem heißen die Danamics .


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Oder so


----------



## thefirstnerd (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

hab den megahalmes und das haf 922 schon bestellt kommt warscheinlich morgen


----------



## _chris_ (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Na dann viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Erungenschaften.
Welche Lüfter nutzt du bei deinem CPU-Kühler dann?


----------



## thefirstnerd (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

hab ihn in der kombo mit 2 xigmatek lüfter gekauft ^^

hier noch der link: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition" » Produktbewertung von werwolf

is heute leider noch nicht gekommen ;( 
hab die sachen aber am samstag bei caseking gekauft und die wurden montag weggeschickt ich denke das kommt morgen


----------



## _chris_ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> hab ihn in der kombo mit 2 xigmatek lüfter gekauft ^^
> 
> hier noch der link: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B "Overclocker Edition" » Produktbewertung von werwolf
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe du kannst die Ximateks Regeln da der lüfter bei 100% doch hörbar ist wenn er nich gerade von der Graka Kühlung übertont wird...


----------



## thefirstnerd (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

die kommen an ne lüftersteuerung keine sorge ^^


----------



## thefirstnerd (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

hi

ich hab jezt alles verbaut nur jezt klackert meine grafikkarte irgendwie ein bisschen ?!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

Kabel in der Nähe des Grakalüfters?
oder ist dir iwas in den Kühler gefallen (kleines Teilchen z.B.) ?


----------



## thefirstnerd (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

kabel is keins dran und reingefallen ist nichts da binn ich mir ziemlich sicher aber das klackern wurde schon leiser jezt ist es nur noch ganz ganz leise ^^
vielleicht ist das weil die grafikkarte vorher anderstrum verbaut war und sich das jezt erst einlaufen muss oder so ?!


----------



## thefirstnerd (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*

jezt hört mans garnicht mehr... sehr komisch ^^


----------



## _chris_ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> die kommen an ne lüftersteuerung keine sorge ^^


dann is ja gut.


----------



## _chris_ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: CPU Kühler mit starker Kühlleistung gesucht*



thefirstnerd schrieb:


> jezt hört mans garnicht mehr... sehr komisch ^^



solang die temps im günen bereich sind is alles gut.


----------

